# Nothalt, Relais mit Wechselkontakt



## unwissender22 (8 Februar 2010)

Habe einen Nothalt PLd. 
Möchte für die Steuerung nun eine Rückmeldung, sprich ein 24V signal das auf einen Eingang geht. Verwende ein Einkanaliges Relais mit Wechselkontakt (respektive 2 hintereinander). 
Damit ich das Relais weiterhin verwenden kann, könnte ich rein Steuerungstechnisch das Rückmeldesignal auf den Relaiskonakt anschliessen, bei welchem die Spannung im Notausfall durchgeschaltet wird...
Die Frage ist, darf ich das? Eine direkte Einwirkung habe ich keinen, selbst im Fehlerfall des Einganges, hätte dies keine Auswirkung auf die Sicherheitsfunktion... Aber ich muss ein Nicht sicheres Signal an einen geschalteten Kontakt eines Relais einer Sicherheitsfunition hängen...

finde nix, weiss jemand genaueres?


----------



## Deltal (8 Februar 2010)

Also du hast ein Sicherheitsrelais mit zwei Wechsler Kontakten. 

Über die Kontakte wird ein Schütz geschaltet. (Einmal +24V/L1 und einmal die 0V/N).

Und jetzt brauchst du doch nur deinen SPS Eingang an den NC-Kontakt anzuschließen. 

Oder was verstehe ich da jetzt nicht?


----------



## unwissender22 (8 Februar 2010)

Ok etwas wirr geschrieben 

Ich gehe mit einem Digitalen Output, über die Notaus-Schalter auf die Leistungsteile. In den Leistungsteilen hat es jeweils ein Sicherheitsrelais. Über diese gehe ich mit 24V auf 2 Relais, welche die Leistung für einen weiteren Antrieb schalten. Ich möchte nun wissen, ob diese 2 Relais geschalten sind oder Nicht (respektive 1 von beiden reicht mir). Die beiden Relais haben wechselkontkte. Kann ich nun beim ersten der beiden Relais, an welchem die 24V anliegen, auf den 2ten Kontakt (jener über welchem die Spannung nicht über das 2te Relais auf den Antrieb geführt ist) eine Rückmeldung auf einen digitalen Eingang machen??? Vom gesunden Menschenverstand (welcher ja meist mit den Vorschriften übereinstimmt) müsste das ja gehen. Finde leider in den vorschriften nichts dazu...


----------



## Deltal (8 Februar 2010)

Du kannst schon auf den Öffner Kontakt deines Wechslers ein SPS Eingang anschließen, wenn am Schließer Kontakt deine "Sicherheit" angeschlossen ist.

Du solltest nur nicht den SPS Eingang parallel zu dem Relais anschließen, welches die Leistung schaltet (Querschluss).

Ich frage mich aber 
a) warum du nich die Relais in dem Sicherheitsbaustein benutzt, sondern da noch extra welches setzt.
b) ob die beiden Relais in Reihe geschaltet sind?

c) ob du wirklich PLd mit dieser Schaltung erreichen kannst?


----------

